# Limited FoodNetwork, HGTV, Travel (Scripps) now on Netflix



## trdrjeff (Dec 3, 2007)

FYI I came across Good Eats on Netflix the other day and see they've done a small deal with Scripps. Most are single seasons etc.

Scripps Networks Interactive Reaches Library Licensing Deal With Netflix

Deal Is Short-Term, But Plugs Hole In Scripps' Distribution Portfolio
Oct. 1, 2014 4:48 p.m. ET
Scripps Networks Interactive Inc. SNI -2.08% has reached a licensing deal with NetflixInc. NFLX -0.05% that will allow customers to stream past seasons of shows like the Food Network's "Cutthroat Kitchen" and Travel Channel's "Man v. Food" on the online video service.
http://online.wsj.com/articles/scripps-networks-interactive-reaches-library-licensing-deal-with-netflix-1412196520


----------

